# How to end a play/training session



## waljamer (Jul 6, 2009)

Let me say that I am completely new at this. We have only been going to the SchH club for 3 weeks. 

What does it mean to leave them “always wanting more?”
I understand when playing/training I am suppose to end on a high note. But does this mean that the puppy has to go into the crate right away or can we just move on to something else like going for a walk or playing with other non-training toys?

I know everyone does things a little differently. I am just curious what others are doing.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

As a newb this is what I have done;
If I am working on a certain lesson, crate time is good afterward, so he can process what he has just gone thru. This goes for tracking, too. 
Short sessions for obedience are better than one that adds stress or the pup loses interest. 
I would not go for a walk immediately or turn him out to play with the other dogs, crating after a session is a way for the pup to want more(of you) as well.


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

It's a less is more thing...

5 - 10 minutes of anything, end on a success, while drive is up, interest is up. Better to stop then than continue to a point where interest is waning, boredom is setting in, distraction is strong.

Folks who say they trained for 45 minutes...no, you likely bored for 30 or more unless you were really mixing it up and doing tons of play in between.

If the energy level is high, as it ought to be, neither of you have much more to give after 5-10 minutes.

"Putting them up" while still wanting more gives them a moment 
while still in drive to think about it, lets the lesson learned "percolate" or set in, build a memory if you will.

So especially with a pup, two 5 minute sessions will teach more than
one 10 minute session. As they get older the threshold gets longer, and your mileage will vary with different individuals and activities,
both the handlers and dogs. If you know what you're doing and are excited about doing it, they of course will feed off of that. If you aren't that into it, or unsure of what you're doing, shorter is better too. 

I swear, they teach us as more than we teach them. If it weren't so, I wouldn't still be learning. Just have fun, keep it fun, and you'll both learn, plenty. JMO


----------



## krylos (Oct 19, 2006)

I agree. Some time to think and process things after training is good. Also, tracking is a highly, HIGHLY mentally intensive thing for a dog to do. If you have ever seen a dog that is really, truly "into" his/her track, they will be really exhausted after a good long track. They need a good amount of time to decompress and relax. Just like when you come home from work in the afternoon


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I crate my dog after tracking and after most play or obedience sessions. Mainly because *I* am pooped!

By ending with him "wanting more", that means I end while he's still working hard, I don't wait until he's starting to fade and lose focus on me or his toys. Usually I have to hold his collar to keep him off the toy while I put it away.


----------

